# Bend Or spots??



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It doesn't mean anything other than he has spots. Some horses get them some don't.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

There are various things you can read on google.

A Little About Bend Or Spots


----------



## Luckyrider503 (Mar 9, 2012)

hmm, interesting...i wish there were more info on them...if it is some sort of mutation, or comes from certain breeds etc. it is interesting to know they were named after a tb stallion and my horse is a tb/qh cross...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The origin is an Arabian stallion Ben D'Or. Since arabians are part of the thoroughbred breed the spots show up there. And because other breeds contain tb from way back, we see it in almost every breed. A friend had two chestnuts mares, one much darker than the other with small fingerprints of darker hair randomly scattered from the shoulders back.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry to disagreee Saddlebag, but they are name for the TB stallion named Bend Or.

Horses do not have to have this stallion in their pedigree in order to have the spots. Any horse can have them.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought Bend Or was a thoroughbred stallion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bridgertrot - Bend Or was a TB stallion.


----------

